# Gave up coffee ...



## ChrisV (12 Mar 2015)

Was drinking far too much, maybe 6 or 7 mugs a day, possibly more.

Gave it up 2 days ago, haven't had a 'movement' since, in desperation I drank 2 coffees tonight, feel normal again but still no progress in the lav department!

This is not going well!!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2015)

Wait until the headaches start. My advice.....taper off.


----------



## ChrisV (12 Mar 2015)

How many is an ok amount to drink?

I normally had one first thing on an empty stomach. Not a good start.

When I got to work I'd have one with a colleague - I enjoy this one.

Then I'd just drink it all day. Digestive system had gone to sh*t! Boom!!

Might have one a day, see how that goes.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Was drinking far too much, maybe 6 or 7 mugs a day, possibly more.
> 
> Gave it up 2 days ago, haven't had a 'movement' since, in desperation I drank 2 coffees tonight, feel normal again but still no progress in the lav department!
> 
> This is not going well!!!


I recently stopped for a few weeks for various reasons and it does definitely upset the rhythm. Rhythm back now I'm drinking it again.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2015)

Up to 3 cups a day is ok and can bring benefits. Beyond that caffeine can start to have deleterious effects.

I tend to have 2 cups am to kick start my day, and another at lunch time.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2015)

300 mg of caffeine is the stated max every where....but actually the proper research shows that no one knows what the max is.

Personally I go by how bad my withdrawals are...headaches less than a few hours after a coffee and I know I need to curtail it.


----------



## ChrisV (12 Mar 2015)

One in house, one at work, another when colleague got in and brewed up, so 3 by 9.

Depending on contact time, 3 or 4 during day. Then if working late (till 8) could be 3 between 4-8. 

That's actually 10 - that's crazy!!!! 

The rhythm is gonnae get me!!


----------



## Saluki (12 Mar 2015)

I am not drinking regular tea at the moment as I can't drink it black  so I have a cup of regular coffee first thing. I sometimes have a 2nd cup but then have decaff. The Millicano decaff is rather nice. Have you tried just having 1 or 2 coffees and then switching to unleaded?


----------



## ChrisV (12 Mar 2015)

Unleaded is just as bad on the digestion system.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2015)

I switched from strong black coffee as my regular cuppa to green tea and I feel much better for it, the strange thing is green tea contains pretty much the same amount of caffeine. (I don't like milk)


----------



## wam68 (12 Mar 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Was drinking far too much, maybe 6 or 7 mugs a day, possibly more.
> 
> Gave it up 2 days ago, haven't had a 'movement' since, in desperation I drank 2 coffees tonight, feel normal again but still no progress in the lav department!
> 
> This is not going well!!!


Amateur... I have that before lunch time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2015)

I'm a pot of tea first man. It's got caffeine in it but it doesn't dehydrate. A couple of hours later and I'm ready for a couple of mugs of coffee from the cafétière. It keeps me going until the 2nd teatime pot of tea.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm a pot of tea first man. It's got caffeine in it but it doesn't dehydrate. A couple of hours later and I'm ready for a couple of mugs of coffee from the cafétière. It keeps me going until the 2nd teatime pot of tea.



Old wives tale - coffee has more caffeine than tea. Actually tea can have twice as much caffeine as coffee...true fact.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2015)

Tea myself, but in larger amounts.
Most in the one day would 32 litres.


----------



## andyfraser (12 Mar 2015)

I have a large mug of coffee first thing then drink tea, the occasional Pepsi Max and ovaltine at bed time. My coffee machine has a timer so my coffee's ready when I get up. I used to drink way more coffee but have managed to cut back.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2015)

*Top 10 Caffeine Withdrawal Symptoms
Headache*
A caffeine headache usually starts behind the eyes and then moves up the front of the head.
*Sleepiness*
This just isn’t your normal tiredness, this is sitting up straight but still can’t keep your eyes open tiredness.
*Irritability*
Everyone and everything gets on your last nerve. It’s best just to lock yourself in your room during this stage.
*Lethargy*
Forget about productivity at this stage because you’ll be unmotivated to do anything.
*Constipation*
Caffeine stimulates the bowel, so without its daily dose the colon gets a little cranky too.
*Depression*
Caffeine withdrawal can take away all hope for living. Temporary blues are one thing, but if you already struggle with depression this could be a big issue.
*Muscle Pain/Stiffness*
If you normally have some caffeine prior to exercise then during caffeine withdrawal you could feel as though your muscles have weights strapped to them.
*Lack of Concentration*
Forget school, studying, brain surgery, or jet engine repair during this stage of withdrawal.
*Flu-like symptoms*
Stuffy nose, blocked sinuses, and even vomiting have been reported by people withdrawing from caffeine.
*Insomnia*
Some people actually can’t sleep when going through caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> *Top 10 Caffeine Withdrawal Symptoms
> Headache*
> A caffeine headache usually starts behind the eyes and then moves up the front of the head.
> *Sleepiness*
> ...


Some research trials actually proved it was too painful for some people to give. On average it takes 9 weeks for withdrawal symptoms to fade.....9 farking weeks of hell.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2015)

http://www.caffeineinformer.com/caffeine-content/death-wish-coffee


----------



## stephec (12 Mar 2015)

I usually have two double espressos a day.

One with breakfast, and one when I get home from work.

I can't drink filter or instant, too weak and watery.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2015)

Shift worker , i need not say anymore


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2015)

Moderate amount is supposed to keep the arteries clear, at least that's what the chipwrappers reported in the week.


----------



## Katherine (13 Mar 2015)

I reduced the number of cups of coffee I drink in one day. 
The hardest cup to give up was the second cup before I left the house in the morning which I stopped as one of my 2014 New Year resolutions and is one of the few resolutions that I haven't broken (after 14 months).


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Mar 2015)

CC2014 said:


> How many is an ok amount to drink?



You are obviously not a real cyclist otherwise you would know the answer. N+1.

Why on earth would you want to give it up? Get back on it immediately and admit that it was a foolish thing to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2015)

I drink a lot of coffee. Always have. Decafinated coffee is just as bad if not worse for you, because of the amount of chemical processes the coffee has to go through to decafinate it.

i think I'd die if I didn't have any more coffee. And fresh coffee is the only way to go.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Mar 2015)

stephec said:


> I usually have two double espressos a day.
> 
> One with breakfast, and one when I get home from work.
> 
> I can't drink filter or instant, too weak and watery.



I am almost exactly the same as this. I have both in the morning though. Also agree that filter or instant is vile so don't touch it. same with the sludge that comes out of the machine at work.

I used to drink about 9 or 10 doubles a day but had a really bad seizure and fell down the escalator at the train station so cut back dramatically (and stopped smoking at the same time) so it was easy enough to do with that kind of kickstart.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2015)

+1^ Only the very best instant is just about palatable.


----------



## Turbo Rider (13 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Old wives tale - coffee has more caffeine than tea. Actually tea can have twice as much caffeine as coffee...true fact.


 
It does, yes...but tea leaves hold onto the caffeine better than coffee beans, so when you make a cuppa, you end up with more caffeine in your cup with a coffee...

I actually found cutting down on coffee harder than quitting smoking...or quitting anything else, for that matter. I got a chest cold, headaches, aching joints, huge irritability and I was sweating buckets for about a week or so. Used to drink about 10 mugs a day but cut down to 2...I've since added an afternoon cup of tea, a coffee once I've got the kids food ready in the evening and one at around 10pm, just so I can stay awake to edit things...found myself falling asleep at my computer lately. Oh, watch out with green teas as well...most also containe caffein, or they used to...fruit teas on the other hand, are mostly free...my fave is ginger & lemon with a teaspoon of sugar or honey to liven it up - ginger gives you a real kick.

On another note...I used to work in a tea bag factory, many, many moons ago...so I was a professional tea-bagger.


----------



## Turbo Rider (13 Mar 2015)

oh, oh, oh...and here's a true fact about blends of tea...top insider information...if you buy tea from Harrods or Marks and Spencer...the really top end stuff....they used to use the exact same blend as the bottom of the range stuff you find in massive bags of supermarkets own brands...not sure if that's still the case...it has been a good 17 years or so since I worked in that factory. Them were the days


----------



## raleighnut (13 Mar 2015)

Green tea contains more caffeine than Black tea and comes from the tea plant just the same, it is not some 'faddy' herbal infusion it is simply the way that tea is taken in China (which is where the tea plant originates from, Black or Indian tea is the new-fangled variety although that is 400 or so years old by now)


----------



## ChrisV (13 Mar 2015)

I'm back on it!!!!!!!

Woop woop!!!!!!!!!

Major developments already!!


----------



## sidevalve (13 Mar 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Unleaded is just as bad on the digestion system.


Ahh - I remember the days of 5 star and even national benzole mix [a fine carcinogenic if ever there was one].
As for the OP cut down SLOWLY and try increasing the fruit in the diet to counteract the 'blockages' [apples seem to work OK for me]


----------



## stephec (13 Mar 2015)

Booyaa said:


> I am almost exactly the same as this. I have both in the morning though. Also agree that filter or instant is vile so don't touch it. same with the sludge that comes out of the machine at work.
> 
> I used to drink about 9 or 10 doubles a day but had a really bad seizure and fell down the escalator at the train station so cut back dramatically (and stopped smoking at the same time) so it was easy enough to do with that kind of kickstart.



Nine or ten, I'm quite immune to it but, fark me!


----------



## J1888 (13 Mar 2015)

2 in morning 1 after lunch.

Sometimes do a half-caff - mixing regular and decaf grinds - works fine.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2015)

I'm drinking much less coffee since changing jobs, previous job had strong stuff from little pods on tap. Most days I may have two coffees of some sort, perhaps Tassimo at home, an instant (although  ) or a skinny latte or two out and about (2 shots) 

I do drink a lot of tea though, probably six mugs a day?! And maybe a can or bottle of diet coke/zero

My innards are generally ok except when taking codeine! I eat quite a lot of fruit

If I go a day without coffee I do feel headachy but not sure I can directly attribute


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (13 Mar 2015)

I had to start checking my caffeine intake on night shifts. I'd drink around 8-10 mugs before 3am then get sick and headachey. I do enjoy coffee especially fresh ground at least once a day at home but I now limit myself to the instant at work, I do drink a lot of water and fresh juices as well though, can't stand coke or anything.
I suppose its like anything, its OK in moderation.


----------



## craigwend (13 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Old wives tale - coffee has more caffeine than tea. Actually tea can have twice as much caffeine as coffee...true fact.



Those old NHS & there wives tales ...

*How much caffeine?*
The amount of caffeine found in some foods and drinks is as follows:


one mug of instant coffee: 100mg
one mug of filter coffee: 140mg
one mug of tea: 75mg
one can of cola: 40mg
one can of energy drink: up to 80mg
one 50g bar of plain chocolate: up to 50mg
one 50g bar of milk chocolate: up to 25mg


O/P Hopefully your not pregnant ... http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/limit-caffeine-during-pregnancy.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=216


Research is suggesting in moderation caffeine is helpful with depression - though inverse for anxiety disorders which many people don't recognise is the cause of 'depression'.


http://www.nursingtimes.net/caffeine-addiction-and-its-effects/200735.article


----------



## Booyaa (13 Mar 2015)

stephec said:


> Nine or ten, I'm quite immune to it but, fark me!


ha, never really had much of an effect on me. Love drinking freshly ground coffee but got a bit of a scare and packed it in, apparently it was too much.... Feel better for it.


----------



## Greg Gory (13 Mar 2015)

gave up coffee...started red bull.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2015)

Greg Gory said:


> gave up coffee...started red bull.


I used to have a couple of cans a day when i was a milkman , 2 am starts 6 days a week .


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2015)

craigwend said:


> Those old NHS & there wives tales ...
> 
> *How much caffeine?*
> The amount of caffeine found in some foods and drinks is as follows:
> ...


Outdated research dude. Check out something from 2013 onwards.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2015)

*Sample* *Caffeine (μg mL−1)* *RSD%, n = 3* *Caffeine added (μg mL−1)* *Caffeine found (μg mL−1)* *Relative recovery (%)* *RSD%, n = 3*
Green tea 120.5 3.2 50.0 169.8 98.5 3.7
Oolong tea 145.2 4.7 50.0 193.3 96.2 4.5
White tea 165.8 4.0 50.0 214.1 96.7 3.9
Black tea 149.5 3.0 50.0 198.9 98.8 3.6
Tea bag 171.7 4.5 50.0 220.4 97.4 4.8
Coffee 267.5 2.8 50.0 318.1 101.2 3.0
Nescafe coffee 246.8 3.2 50.0 295.6 97.6 3.8
Red bull 297.9 2.9 50.0 348.2 100.5 3.4
Hype 314.7 3.3 50.0 364.4 99.4 2.8
Coca cola 94.1 4.5 25.0 118.9 99.2 4.4
Coca-zero 83.1 2.6 25.0 107.7 98.8 3.1
Pepsi 55.5 3.1 25.0 80.6 100.3 3.7
Pepsi max 51.3 2.9 25.0 76.2 99.6 2.7
7up nda nd 25.0 24.5 98.0 4.2
Sprite nd nd 25.0 24.4 97.6 4.5

a

Not detected.
The relative recovery (RR) was calculated using the following equation:

equation2





where _Cfound_, _Creal_, and _Cadded_ are the concentrations of analyte after addition of known amounts of standard in the real sample, the concentration of analyte in real sample and the concentration of known amounts of the standard which was spiked to the real sample, respectively. The relative recovery values of 96.2–101.2% were obtained with three repeated measurements. The results demonstrated that the different sample matrices had no significant influence on the extraction efficiency of caffeine.



This is all relative as well, I like strong tea but weak coffee - so now thanks to reading research, I know my tea is higher in caffeine.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> *Top 10 Caffeine Withdrawal Symptoms
> Headache*
> A caffeine headache usually starts behind the eyes and then moves up the front of the head.
> *Sleepiness*
> ...


See updated table above.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I drink a lot of coffee. Always have. Decafinated coffee is just as bad if not worse for you, because of the amount of chemical processes the coffee has to go through to decafinate it.
> 
> i think I'd die if I didn't have any more coffee. And fresh coffee is the only way to go.


Evidence to back this statement up? Sounds like, sound-bite nonsense.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2015)

I dont have any. I heard this when I was listening to a discussion on tv.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I dont have any. I heard this when I was listening to a discussion on tv.


Must be true then....


----------



## ChrisV (13 Mar 2015)

It is. I heard it on the TV too. That's it corroborated.


----------



## stephec (13 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I dont have any. I heard this when I was listening to a discussion on tv.



Was it on Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2015)

stephec said:


> Was it on Jeremy Kyle?




No. That's where I first met you.... you were a participant...


----------



## stephec (13 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> No. That's where I first met you.... you were a participant...


Shh mum, people will talk.

It's supposed to be our little secret.


----------



## biker grove (15 Mar 2015)

Naturally Decaffeinated coffee is fine. No chemicals. If the OP wants to give up coffee but is getting constipation then try introducing the coffee in the other end - coffee enemas - that will get "movement" !


----------



## anotherDave (12 Apr 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Some research trials actually proved it was too painful for some people to give. On average it takes 9 weeks for withdrawal symptoms to fade.....9 farking weeks of hell.


When I wanted to reduce my caffeine consumption, I just set a cut off point (for me midday) when I'd start drinking caffeine-free drinks instead of coffee/tea.

Red bush tea / rooibos is what I mostly drink.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooibos


----------



## Sara_H (12 Apr 2015)

I recommend peppermint tea for anyone cutting down on tea or coffee. Very refreshing.


----------

